# I still have negative post count?



## wchill (Apr 22, 2009)

I had 500 posts earlier and now dice has taken away 1000 of them... so then I had -500.
Then I posted and now I have more than -500 as you can see right there.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, this is weird.


----------



## Frog (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd consider yourself lucky to have such a rare post count.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 22, 2009)

can i have fractionated post counts?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Apr 22, 2009)

They are just having a bit of fun...

Playing a little joke with ya, as u were so excited about 500 posts..

They will fix it..lol


----------



## Curley5959 (Apr 22, 2009)

lol..


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2009)

wchill, u should take  a screenshot of this moment, just in case, one day later, its back to the usual amount


----------



## da_head (Apr 22, 2009)

pwned. xD


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2009)

Can I have minus 9,400?


----------



## Raika (Apr 22, 2009)

lol cool.


----------



## OSW (Apr 22, 2009)

That was bloody hilarious!


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohhh GBAtemp, what will you come up with next??


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, wchill, be proud, it's a one of a kind post count


----------



## wchill (Apr 22, 2009)

One of a kind but annoying, I don't have any ribbons and no custom title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least I still have the shoutbox.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 22, 2009)

I was waiting for 500 for my custom title as well. Didn't make much use of it as you can see xD


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

But it looks cool.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet. I hope they change it back for you though broski.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 22, 2009)

I want that too!


----------



## dice (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't believe I'm being accused of doing such a thing!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol minus 5.486 now, dice p0wns!


----------



## wchill (Apr 22, 2009)

I had 500 posts earlier and now dice has taken away 1000 of them... so then I had -500.
Then I posted and now I have more than -500 as you can see right there.


----------



## topgunroofm (Apr 22, 2009)

Kodak moment   lol


----------



## Sstew (Apr 22, 2009)

Exactly. Take a picture of that before it goes away, Your post counts cool stop complaining


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

You are now officially the biggest joke on the internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Revel in it, man.


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

You have over -5,000 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

GO DICE!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 22, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Can I have minus 9,400?



But, Hadrian, that would be _under_ 9000!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 22, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> One of a kind but annoying, I don't have any ribbons and no custom title


So it always says 'pwnt' if you have negative postcount?


----------



## Minox (Apr 22, 2009)

Stop bragging about it


----------



## wchill (Apr 23, 2009)

Goddamn it dice just give me my posts back :/
I'll post a picture if it's so funny :/


----------



## junker_man32 (Apr 23, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> I had 500 posts earlier and now dice has taken away 1000 of them... so then I had -500.
> Then I posted and now I have more than -500 as you can see right there.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 23, 2009)

haha this is fucking hilarious. A "mod" *wink wink* is having a good o' time with you. First negative 500, now -5000. It also says PWNT. This is too rich.


----------



## Splych (Apr 23, 2009)

Lucky... I want that picture... *Saves on Computer*

This is good. At least you have a cool post count. And Pwnt beats anything anyday... 

The custom title isn't anything special... Look at mine. So plain *_*


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 23, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Goddamn it dice just give me my posts back :/
> I'll post a picture if it's so funny :/



Meh my father dice could have been much harsher with you, count yourself lucky.

You only got pwnt not p0wned, if he p0wned you it would have been -50.000


----------



## Curley5959 (Apr 23, 2009)

hahahahah


----------



## War (Apr 23, 2009)

Why are you complaining? You still get access to the important features, and it makes you original.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 23, 2009)

Now you're back to normal, happy?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2009)

haha, we still have proof of those so u can always enjoy the past and know that u are one of the kind


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 23, 2009)

this is the price to pay for custom title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is back to normal anyway

did you check are  you able to change your title?
muahahahahahha


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 23, 2009)

Your posts are back, i hope you have learned your lesson


----------



## Defiance (Apr 23, 2009)

This is why I love GBAtemp...


----------



## playallday (Apr 27, 2009)

ME GOING TO GET 2,100 POSTS!!!!

*hope this works...*


----------

